# black euro plate with silver lettering anyone know anything about them?



## josmo (Feb 9, 2009)

as the title says i came across a picture of a black euro plate with silver writting and i was wondering if anyone knows whose it is(sorry for borrowing your picture) and/or if anyone who knows the company who makes them.
looking to buy one for my ride










_Modified by josmo at 10:06 PM 8-15-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You mean something like this?










I've no idea...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Click on 'Pressed Alloy Show Plates'

http://dubmeister.co.uk/


----------



## benyates (Jun 10, 2009)

http://www.customeuropeanplate..._id=1


----------



## vwromans (Feb 1, 2001)

None of these sites posted sell a silver on black plate with the EU flag and German D on the left like this one posted.
You can get the silver on black, but not with the flag which is too bad because this plate is BA!


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (vwromans)*

its a dealer plate from accross the pond.. goes on front of car.. im having some sent to me in the mail this week


----------

